# General Chat > General Discussion >  Python & Django Web Development Services

## SKD

Want to hit a million requests per second but doubt if Python can do that? Today we can speed up any project written in Python. High-performance web apps for your business growth and success.Build your ideas faster and easier with Python & *Django Web Development Services*

----------


## Eltartaha

Recently I decided to open my own business, I have little experience in this, so I decided to go to my friend for help. He has several companies, he advised me to register myself with a Singapore company, check here. After that, the number of orders increased, because now the clients of this company turned to me.

----------

